# 3d cromadepth



## Ashmurf910 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi needing some inspiration. I'm doing a 3d haunt this year anyone else? Would love to see pics. I have a few clowns done now working on a carousel horse. Thanks


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I think Terra has done some work with this in the past? Maybe she has some pics on here?


----------

